# 1st Appointment with Endo



## jessie1 (Oct 5, 2010)

I finally decided I am not satisfied with my family doctor treating my Hashi's, so I have an appointment with an Endo and the first available day was Dec 29th! Hopefully, she will get me going again.


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

Good luck! It seems to be the norm for us here to have to go through a few docs to get a good one!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Hope you checked if the Endo works with lots of thyroid patients per year. Even though they work with all the endocrine system, most Endos specialize in one or two endocrine, main one being diabetes, after all, diabetes are more demanding or more in population. Leaving thyroid on the back burner sort to speak. I went to an Endo once and that was enough! he got himself roughly through our appointment which left me feeling, well, why did I go to this jerk in the first place. He talked to the ceiling more than he did me. So back to an (my) Internist forever, I guess. I have enough thyroid education and experience which makes the Internist and me very good partners.

Good Luck.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

You know the saying:

You've got to kiss a lot of frogs before you kiss a prince.


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

CA-Lynn said:


> You know the saying:
> 
> You've got to kiss a lot of frogs before you kiss a prince.


LOL,poignant!


----------



## Gwen (Oct 30, 2010)

Another saying- "Not all doctors graduated at the top of their class."


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Gwen said:


> Another saying- "Not all doctors graduated at the top of their class."


That is so true. Welcome to the board, Gwen!


----------

